# PEG Replacement ICD-9



## coder1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Good Afternoon coding world,

Our clinicians are looking into replacing PEG tubes. What ICD-9 could I use with this procedure.


Thanks


----------



## grth97 (Mar 4, 2013)

v53.59


----------



## bridgettemartin (Mar 4, 2013)

Depending on why the PEG is being replaced, you might also look at the 536.4x series of codes.


----------

